# Star Pareflex & St. Croix Mojo Surf Rods FS



## Teambigbucks (May 24, 2015)

All of the rods below have been used once and are in excellent condition. Paypal preferred. Local pickup is available in Rocky Mount or Greenville NC

St. Croix Mojo Surf 11ft. MH
MSS110MHMF2
Rated 3-8 oz.
Price: $200 plus shipping

St. Croix Mojo Surf 9ft. 
MSS90MMF2
Rated 1-4 oz.
Price: $150 plus shipping

Star Paraflex 10'6 ft.
PFS1225S106
Rated 2-6 oz.
Price: $160 plus shipping


----------



## Teambigbucks (May 24, 2015)

Open to trades for Custom Rods or Conventional Reels. Interested Daiwa Saltist 20 or 30 or Penn Fathom 15. Let me know what you have.


----------

